# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  اسعار العملات اليوم

## نونوصغنن

اسعار العملات اليوم


اصحابى واصدقائى الكرام

اقدم لكم هديه خاصه بجد  من هنا فى مجال المال الاعمال

من خلال هذا الموضوع تقدروا تديروا عملكم فى اى مكان وتتطلعوا للاخبار والتوقعات

فى مجال العمل الى كل من فى مجال العمل والاعمال شئ مهم لينا كلنا

لو مهتمين باسعار العملات هنا فى بلادنا او اى دوله عربيه

تقدروا تتابعوا اسعار العملات  فى العالم العربى لحظبا وايه اخبار الاسعار وتوقعات الارتفاع والانخفاض

كمان هتلاقوا محول سريع زى اله حاسبه يحولكم المبالغ والارقام من مختلف الهملات الى الدولار باسعارها الحاليه


من هنا


اما بقا لو عايزين تتبعوا العملات العالميه وفى دول العالم والبورصات والدول العالميه المتقدمه وتوقعاتها خلال الاسبوع


من هنا



من اجل عيونكم اصحابى

لكم منى ارق التحيات وما تحرمونى من الردود

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووووووووو اخي على الطرح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي يا سيدي المواقع فادوني كثير يسلموا إيديك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------

